# Inspired by Mahler/Wagner/Bruckner



## MusicForLife

Hello folks!

I just composed this little piece which is probably not finished
Would love to hear what you think, any comments, suggestions or critics
are welcome!


__
https://soundcloud.com/yeswetrance%2Fmovie-score-adagio-orchestra


----------



## Couchie

I enjoyed it. Probably as good as any 4-minute excerpt from Mahler or Bruckner.


----------



## MusicForLife

Thank you for taking time and listen!
Really glad you enjoyed it. Work is still in progress, altough Im quite 
happy whith what Ive got, but I want to make it longer.
Im working without any composition theory and have only very basic
knowledge of music theory and sheets
My technic is: 
I set a beginning, maybe only one chord, listen to it over and over again with closed eyes, until my "inner" ear imagines a continuation I like.
Then I give my best to hold this inner sound image and orchestrate it
on the software.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Interesting method; you're composing based on sound rather than form. Many 20th Century composers have used this method also. The trick is, as Ned Rorem said, "Knowing when to stop." 

I think you've composed a good beginning.


----------



## MusicForLife

Hi and thank you also for listening.

"Knowing when to stop"; sounds interesting, can you explain a little bit further what he exactly meant with that quote?
And did you mean the beginning of the composition is good or it is good as the beginning? (Cause I said it isnt finished)


----------



## mmsbls

The beginning is quite enjoyable. I'd be interested in hearing the final version.


----------



## MusicForLife

Thanks! 
Well, I update the piece from time to time so clicking on the link in my first
post will always direct you to the newest version of it.
I can post it here when I think its finished.


----------



## Manxfeeder

MusicForLife said:


> "Knowing when to stop"; sounds interesting, can you explain a little bit further what he exactly meant with that quote?
> And did you mean the beginning of the composition is good or it is good as the beginning? (Cause I said it isnt finished)


That quote is the title of his memoirs, and he is referring to Erik Satie.

What Satie did was, in his early pieces, instead of using chord progressions to propel a piece to its conclusion (like the I-IV-V-I chord sequence), he used chords for their color, their individual sound. So really, his Gymnopedies and Sarabandes could go on forever, because they weren't working toward a goal or a final fulfilling ending cadence. Ned Rorem's admiration for Satie, then, was, though a piece of his _could_ go on forever, his talent was that he knew when to stop.

As to your piece, I just meant I like how it sounds so far.


----------



## MusicForLife

Ah, ok I think I understand...its about finding the point where a chord progression or a melodic line should end when there is no formal structure that "tells" where to end it, right?
Interesting thought, but in fact I think its important for a piece to have at least one "goal" or climax or fulfilling moment or how you want to call it.
But the goal shouldnt be (inescapable) a conclusion of the formal structure or method but more a psychological or emotional conclusion. 
Actually all of my favourite pieces have one or more of these moments, a psychological or / and emotional goal, which tells me the meaning or essence of the piece.
But that is for sure very subjective.
For example: 
Maurice Ravel: La vallée des cloches






To my subjective perception the "goal" or "breaktrough" of the piece is from 
2:50 to 3:10

Anyone knows what I mean or am I in my own world  :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

MusicForLife said:


> Interesting thought, but in fact I think its important for a piece to have at least one "goal" or climax or fulfilling moment or how you want to call it.
> But the goal shouldnt be (inescapable) a conclusion of the formal structure or method but more a psychological or emotional conclusion.


True. And the challenge is figuring out how to signal that psychological/emotional conclusion. 
But that's what makes composition interesting.


----------



## MusicForLife

Manxfeeder said:


> True. And the challenge is figuring out how to signal that psychological/emotional conclusion.
> But that's what makes composition interesting.


Yes I follow you here...
I think it is a true challenge for a composer to find right notes at right times.
Altough I experienced that the "perfect" conclusion or the "perfect" time for it doesnt exist...when aiming for a conclusion or even only a continuation of the harmony I find so many possibilities for continuation; and every possibility opens the piece to a new, different direction!
And I dont think there is any objective "better" or "worse" direction to go on as long as it makes senses for the listener.
So I prefer it when a piece goes (for my subjective perception) into "natural" flowing directions and conclusions, which doesnt appeal overly intellectual constructed or pressed into any special form.


----------



## Manxfeeder

MusicForLife said:


> Altough I experienced that the "perfect" conclusion or the "perfect" time for it doesnt exist...


That's usually my problem. I can start something and keep it going, but I never know how to end.


----------



## MusicForLife

Manxfeeder said:


> That's usually my problem. I can start something and keep it going, but I never know how to end.


Yeah I think I know that well...I keep it going into a direction and then have a damn hard time figuring out how to end it in a way it makes sense.
Is it possible to listen to something of your work?


----------



## Manxfeeder

MusicForLife said:


> Is it possible to listen to something of your work?


Well, not at this time. Now I just do things for my church and occasional concerts, more utilitarian than artistic, mainly arrangements for the band (we have 15 instruments).


----------



## MusicForLife

Ok I understand...so I guess its my turn again to share something


__
https://soundcloud.com/yeswetrance%2Fgo-beyond-words

Not strictly classical but has classical elements


----------



## Manxfeeder

MusicForLife said:


> Ok I understand...so I guess its my turn again to share something


I like it, especially your use of spoken text to define the structure. And Krishnamurti sounds better with your music behind him.


----------



## MusicForLife

Thank you so much appreciate it.


----------

